# Where to find Safe T Sorb in GTA



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

This stuff is supposedly great mixed into the substrate of a dirted tank. Does anyone know of a place to get it in Toronto?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Acklands Grainger

Also check Home Depot


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks.

I am not seeing it on the website for either place though. Maybe it's seasonal?


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, looks like I may be able to order it through Staples.


----------

